# My Snugg-a-luffa-gus....



## ditty816 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sad to be posting this since it's been awhile since I've been on here... I knew this day would come but was hoping it wouldn't be this soon... 

My 3rd and newest rabbit Snuggles, passed away today, Sept. 16th... 

He was such a wonderful, cuddlie sweetie-pie.. He had bad teeth (his molars).. was part dwarf mix cause of the short ears.. caused his teeth to grow spurs and would need to be trimmed down every few months.. A few weeks ago, I noticed he started showing the signs of a UTI.. (my last rabbit, Tigger, died from that so I was worried) I had him on meds for it but it wouldn't clear up.. His vet refused to do a teeth trim until it was cleared up.. then he stopped eating.. so I kept up with the Critical Care but knew he was going down hill.. I just had a feeling.. In a morbid way, I'm glad he died at home in his room, near his bunny pals and everyone he loved instead of having him die in the vet's office.. I wasn't looking forward to making the decision of putting him down.. He was only 7 years old... Officially the oldest bunny I've had so far 

So here's to you Snuggles.. I'm so sorry I couldn't do more for you health wise but just know that I love you and will miss you very much... and you know Kaitlyn will miss her little "guard bunny" at night.. until we meet again at the Rainbow Bridge... 

Your bunny mommy, Mandy


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mandy, this is horrible! 

Snuggles was so good-looking, I bet he was an awesome rabbit.

I hope you will be ok, please feel free to PM me or anything if you need someone to talk to,

R.I.P Snuggles :sad:ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss, Mandy. Theres been so many special bunnies who have passed this week. 

He was such a beautiful boy. 

Rest in peace little one. :bunnyangel:


----------



## ditty816 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.. I'm feeling a bit better now.. it was just wasn't expecting it to happen quite so soon is all... although, I'm dreading tomorrow.. going to have to call the vet to tell them the news.. They loved him lots too.. such a sweet bunny.. especially considering his health probs... 

it seems lately that my pets (or my family's pets) have been dying on anniversaries and/or birthdays).. it was our 4 yr wedding anniversary on friday... and my mom's dog Brownie died 3 days before my daughter's 1 yr birthday... 

Mandy


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mandy. I remember reading about Snuggles and his chronic tooth problems. He was such a fighter. 

:hug:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 17, 2007)

So sorry Mandy. :cry2:hug2:

Binky free little one... :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.

Rip Little Guy.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm really really sorry Mandy. 


t.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mandy.

Rest in Peace Snuggles.

Binky Free at the Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## ellissian (Sep 17, 2007)

Im so sorry you lost snuggles 

Binky free sweet Snuggles:rainbow:


----------

